# Mystery snail wants nothing to do with algae wafers...



## BulletToothBoris

This is the second one I put in that he hasn't touched. Should I just stop putting these in the tank? Will the decaying wafer spike my ammonia levels?


----------



## aemaki09

If the tank is established then he is probably getting enough food from existing algae. If its not, he has probably ate some, but snails have VERY small mouths so they can't eat an entire wafer normally. I'd break it into small pieces, like 1/4 or less, throw it in near him at night before bed, and see if any of that is touched in the morning.


----------



## shellieca

That's odd that it hasn't touched it all. How often are your feeding the wafers? I would only drop one maybe once, twice tops a week. Also you'll want to provide a slice of a veggie such as cucumber or zucchini, kale, spinach. They need calcium to keep their shells good. Lots of people only leave them in their 8 hrs or less but I leave mine in there for up to 2 days with no problems.


----------



## Kithy

I bought the NLS wafers and I break it up into quarters. I usually feed the rest to my goldfish and pleco and the one quarter to my snail twice a week. With snails... gosh they are easier to feed than fish. I put the wafer on the ground in the tank and set him near it. He usually munches it to death.


----------



## BulletToothBoris

I'll try the veggies. Maybe he's eating the algae that I can't see. everything is covered in a slime coat but no green algae yet.Thanks for the help.


----------



## BulletToothBoris

Update...he loves love stuff.


----------



## LadyVictorian

Try spinach and zucini, my snail loves that stuff and it's so good for them.


----------



## Maddybelle

I feed mine guinea pig pellets. LOL, a lot cheaper than algae wafers, and my snails LOVE them. You should see my baseball sized girl when I hand feed her!


----------



## Silverfang

Blanched zucchini!

And they will steal shrimp pellets like there is no tomorrow.


----------



## MollyJean

Spinach and cucumbers, here. Blanching does wonders. Just don't leave the left overs in for more then a day or so. They'll cloud up the water. Those wafers never worked in my house. Veggies are so much better.


----------

